# Cichlid sand question



## funkyfunk (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey I am setting up at Mbuna tank, and was thinking of adding Carib Sea Eco-Complete African Cichlid Ivory Coast Sand. Is that a good product to use, or do you guys recommend something else.

Also, I was wondering what a good type of rock is. I am trying to have a natural looking tank with rocks that give it the reef like feel (I don't know how else to best describe it). Is it just different types of lava rocks that will do that, or something more specific?


----------



## drthsideous (Apr 12, 2010)

I have the cichlid sand in two of my tanks and i love it, it lives up to what it claims to do, keeps pH nice, and ups the hardness. Just make sure you rinse it well before you put it in the tank. I went with the sahara sand because i think the ivory coast sand is actually more like really small gravel than sand......I think.
Jeff


----------



## funkyfunk (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks.

Now it is time to head to the fishie store, and hope they have what I need.


----------



## mark P (Jun 14, 2010)

I too have ordered the carib-sea cichlids sand for my first cichlid tank. So i am interested in this post. will let you know how i get on too. 8)


----------



## englishfishyman (Jun 15, 2008)

I use crushed coral sand and ocean rock in all 3 of my Malawi tanks.


----------



## Gimpy1983 (Apr 20, 2010)

If it's any consolation I intend on purchasing the Carib Sea Tahitan Moon sand. From what I have read and researched Carib Sea seems to be the leader in sand.


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

isn't crushed coral expensive? i like pool filter sand. :thumb:


----------



## drthsideous (Apr 12, 2010)

oh and for rock I went to a landscape supply yard and picked through all of their pensylvania thin slate and flagstone. I picked up about 175lbs, maybe, for $20. Doesn't really look natural according to pictures i've seen of the lakes but it looks "natural". And there is some white lava rock for spacing. Here's a pic before I put a backround on. And that's 40lbs of the carib-sea cichlid sand in a 55g footprint, sahara sand. Go for the dry mix, not that "bacteria infused" eco-complete, that live bacteria thing is bogus.









jeff


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

electyellowdude said:


> isn't crushed coral expensive? i like pool filter sand. :thumb:


+1

Pool filter sand is great stuff, and it's cheap. I just wish it came in more colors.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Here is a great looking sand that might be available to you in Il. http://www.redflint.com/filtration.htm .The PFS and Aquarium sand are both the same grit size. I have a couple of hundred pounds of their fine gravel and it is very natural looking ans attractive. Most PFS/silica sand is too white for my taste (unnatural looking). As far as rocks go, the Malawi rocks are smooth as would be most rocks found in water. In addition they tend to be similar in any given area.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

BillD said:


> Here is a great looking sand that might be available to you in Il. http://www.redflint.com/filtration.htm .The PFS and Aquarium sand are both the same grit size. I have a couple of hundred pounds of their fine gravel and it is very natural looking ans attractive. Most PFS/silica sand is too white for my taste (unnatural looking). As far as rocks go, the Malawi rocks are smooth as would be most rocks found in water. In addition they tend to be similar in any given area.


Nice. I just might order some of this stuff.


----------



## Demasoni17 (Mar 11, 2010)

drthsideous said:


> oh and for rock I went to a landscape supply yard and picked through all of their pensylvania thin slate and flagstone. I picked up about 175lbs, maybe, for $20. Doesn't really look natural according to pictures i've seen of the lakes but it looks "natural". And there is some white lava rock for spacing. Here's a pic before I put a backround on. And that's 40lbs of the carib-sea cichlid sand in a 55g footprint, sahara sand. Go for the dry mix, not that "bacteria infused" eco-complete, *that live bacteria thing is bogus*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I set up my 75 gallon tank downstairs using the bacteria infused TMS and I put fish in the next day and had all 13 in the tank within a week. No cycling was done, I was impressed enough that I used the same thing on my 2 other tanks with the same success. As far as I am concerned it's legit.


----------



## drthsideous (Apr 12, 2010)

Demasoni17 said:


> drthsideous said:
> 
> 
> > oh and for rock I went to a landscape supply yard and picked through all of their pensylvania thin slate and flagstone. I picked up about 175lbs, maybe, for $20. Doesn't really look natural according to pictures i've seen of the lakes but it looks "natural". And there is some white lava rock for spacing. Here's a pic before I put a backround on. And that's 40lbs of the carib-sea cichlid sand in a 55g footprint, sahara sand. Go for the dry mix, not that "bacteria infused" eco-complete, *that live bacteria thing is bogus*.
> ...


I'm glad it worked for you, you might be lucky. Everything i have read on it says that it's the same as that bacteria culture in a package stuff. Most of these cultures contain Nitrobacter, which converts nitrite into nitrate. Nitrobacter isn't usually found in detectable amounts in aquariums of any age. Further more it still leaves the bacterial role of turning amonia into nitrate completely vacant. And african cichlids have been known to wheather the cycling process better than other freshwater fishes. Not to mention i've heard so many conflicting experiences with "instant cycle" products, why risk the fish's long term health, your spent money, and their lives. Patience is a virtue. I'd rather go with tried and true methods, than mixed experiences and marketing. My 2 cents, probably more.
Jeff


----------

